# Flaxseed/borage/fish oil made me lose weight



## Maxitonia (Nov 12, 2008)

I just posted a thread about this combination of oils supplement and was questioning if it does help in weight loss and most of the replies I got was no but after taking it for 4 days now I weighed myslef and I lost 3 pounds without anything changing in my diet, I don't even exercise.  I decided to stop taking this supplement for that reason because I'm trying to gain weight and believe me it's not easy to gain weight so losing what I worked hard for is a set back for me.  I just loved the skin glow this supplement gives you.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Nov 12, 2008)

I've lost weight taking Flaxseed oil in combination with adding ground flaxseed to my meals.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Experience-Flax-Seed-Weight-Loss&id=99534

*Fatty acids found in flax seed aid weight loss*
Flax seed weight loss is a new concept to most people. One that still puzzles them even after it is explained. Flax seed weight loss actually occurs because of the presence of two fatty acids contained in flax seed’s oil known as Linolenic (Omega 3) and Linoleic (Omega 6). The fact that two sources of fat can help with weight loss often confuses people. But when combined, these two fatty acids work together to become prostaglandins, which in turn, play a big role in calorie burning throughout the body. Not limited to weight loss benefits, prostaglandins also help control cholesterol, body temperature, the immune system, brain functions, and the cardiovascular system.


----------



## Neith (Nov 12, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> I just posted a thread about this combination of oils supplement and was questioning if it does help in weight loss and most of the replies I got was no but after taking it for 4 days now I weighed myslef and I lost 3 pounds without anything changing in my diet, I don't even exercise.  I decided to stop taking this supplement for that reason because I'm trying to gain weight and believe me it's not easy to gain weight so losing what I worked hard for is a set back for me.  I just loved the skin glow this supplement gives you.



You got results in your skin in 4 days?  Most people say that you have to take supplements for a few weeks to see results.

*Goes to take EFA pills*


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 12, 2008)

It's agreat supplement for skin and overall health if you don't mind losing any weight then you can definitely try it and it doesn't take long to show results.  It does make you regular with your bowel movment though.


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 12, 2008)

Move to health forum.


----------



## mrs.shakira (Nov 12, 2008)

You are absolutely right, because I was trying to figure out why my stomach was hurting so badly. I too started losing weight and my skin started glowing within 2 weeks. I can't really see a difference in my hair yet.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 12, 2008)

That explains why my butt disappeared!   I'm not taking Flaxseed any more.


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 12, 2008)

Uh, how are you guys taking flaxseed oil? Tablets, capsules, powder, ground up seeds, oil - what? I need to accidentally lose some weight too.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 12, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Uh, how are you guys taking flaxseed oil? Tablets, capsules, powder, ground up seeds, oil - what? I need to accidentally lose some weight too.


 
I was taking the capsules.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Nov 12, 2008)

I added the oil and ground seed to most if not all my meals.  

I added the oil to my shakes and instant oatmeal. I sprinkled the ground seeds on my cooked pasta, vegetables. I added it to my yogurt and pancake batter. 

I read somewhere that eating both forms is better for you.


----------



## glam- (Nov 12, 2008)

Now I'm mad I put a jar of Flaxseed/Borage/Fish Oil in my basket yesterday, but put it back.  I need all the help I can get


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 12, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> That explains why my butt disappeared!  I'm not taking Flaxseed any more.


 

 losing weight when you don't want  to isn't funny though.  
I was taking the capsules too from walmart and they are Rexall brand.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 12, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> That explains why my butt disappeared!  I'm not taking Flaxseed any more.


 
lol 

If it works like that I've gotta keep eating my flaxseeds!


----------



## mrs.shakira (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't take the capsules. I took the flaxseed liquid form. I think I got it from Puritan Pride or either Amazon. I take it with cranberrry juice, and yes it works better than the capsules, HTH


----------



## Paradox (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I gained weight from fish oil, I'm too scared to take it again


----------



## Buttercreme (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an article that mentions Flax and weightloss. 

I recently lost tons of weight rapidly.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 12, 2008)

Buttercreme said:


> I have an article that mentions Flax and weightloss.
> 
> I recently lost tons of weight rapidly.


 

Did you take the capsules or the oil ?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 12, 2008)

I have some flaxseed and some fishoil tablets(they smell fishy now, is that normal, should I get new ones?)


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 12, 2008)

I only take one gelcap per day....how many do I need to take to lose weight?

And to keep this subject about hair, flaxseed gelcaps made my hair shiny.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 12, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> I have some flaxseed and some fishoil tablets(they smell fishy now, is that normal, should I get new ones?)


 

The ones I just got smell fishy I think it's normal for this supplement to smell that way.


----------



## mrs.shakira (Nov 12, 2008)

I took one capfull daily. The bottle says two tablespoons for the liquid kind.


----------



## Ediese (Nov 12, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> That explains why my butt disappeared!  I'm not taking Flaxseed any more.


 

Umm...well I was starting to go ahead and purchase this for the skin benefit, but I can't afford to drop any weight either.


----------



## EOAA (Nov 12, 2008)

I also purchased the Rexall brand from Walmart....and I also lost weight taking them however i  finished the whole bottle(X3 a day)....I couldnt figure out why I was losing weight, ( exspecially my butt) and just like you OP im trying to gain a few pounds...I even purchased the flaxseed cookies that Walmart sells ( but those are a keeper, there yummy)


----------



## Buttercreme (Nov 12, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> Did you take the capsules or the oil ?


 
2 big horse-sized liq. capsules




			
				EMJazzy said:
			
		

> And to keep this subject about hair, flaxseed gelcaps made my hair shiny.


 
Yep. ITA 100%. My hair is 'coming in" a diff. texture. Silky, dark and shiny


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 12, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> That explains why my butt disappeared!   I'm not taking Flaxseed any more.



Um, you can have mine.


----------



## Brees_hair (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been taking fish oil pills for about a month now..one thing I have noticed is that I lost 4lbs. my daily weight fluctuates, but my morning weight is about 4lbs less than it was during the summer and has been consistent over the past few weeks.

I als have noticed that my new growth isn't as "coarse" as it normally is, which may be the fish oil.

But here is the kicker..one of my male students paid me a compliment today. He said, "Ms. ****** your hair looks so shiny, do you have gel in your hair?" lol, I said I don't use gel, but I did visit the salon yesterday. He said, "No, its not that, you go to the salon every week..your hair looks different, it is extra shiny than usual." Lol
These kids read me like a book...can't get anything over on them and boy can they call me out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Uh, how are you guys taking flaxseed oil? Tablets, capsules, powder, ground up seeds, oil - what? I need to accidentally lose some weight too.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 12, 2008)

The more I read your replies about  weight loss the more I say no more flaxseed/ fish oils for me.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 12, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> The more I read your replies about  weight loss the more I say no more flaxseed/ fish oils for me.




And the more I read, the more I want to figure out a recipe to use my ground flaxseed in.


----------



## Buttercreme (Nov 12, 2008)

Brees_hair said:


> I
> I als have noticed that my new growth isn't as "coarse" as it normally is, which may be the fish oil.


 

Same here. My newgrowth 'is looser'. 

I am able to stretch relaxers longer than ever. I barely need relaxer on my edges, their baby soft.


----------



## delray712000 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for this information


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 13, 2008)

I lost one more lb today although I started not to take since yesterday but I still feel it in my system because it gives you frequent visits to the bathroom.  We'll see what happens by the end of the week.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Nov 13, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> That explains why my butt disappeared!  I'm not taking Flaxseed any more.


 

So this is how I get rid of it? You are a lifesaver! I have added this to my supplements.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> I just posted a thread about this combination of oils supplement and was questioning if it does help in weight loss and most of the replies I got was no but after taking it for 4 days now I weighed myslef and I lost 3 pounds without anything changing in my diet, I don't even exercise. I decided to stop taking this supplement for that reason because I'm trying to gain weight and believe me it's not easy to gain weight so losing what I worked hard for is a set back for me. I just loved the skin glow this supplement gives you.


 
What is borage supposed to be good for and what is it?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2008)

I noticed that I was losing weight and I didn't know why. I'm 6'0" and 160 lbs (I was 170 before I started taking it) I stopped taking the Flax/Fish/Borage capsules because of this. I have to admit, it did wonders for my skin.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if it is this oil combination of fish/flax/borage that causes the weight loss, could it be different if I take any of these oils separatly like just taking fish oil or flaxseed oil.  I have a big bottle of fish oil and flaxseed oil in my cabinet.  I love the glow those oils gives ur skin.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> I'm wondering if it is this oil combination of fish/flax/borage that causes the weight loss, could it be different if I take any of these oils separatly like just taking fish oil or flaxseed oil. I have a big bottle of fish oil and flaxseed oil in my cabinet. I love the glow those oils gives ur skin.


 
Good question. I don't think I lost weight when I took Flaxseed oil but I noticed the difference when I took the combo.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 15, 2008)

I never tried taking the flaxseed oil capsules before, might give it a try.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 15, 2008)

off to the drug store to get some.  Thanks so much.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 15, 2008)

okay I am back how do take this three times a day?


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 15, 2008)

For me I only took it once a day, but if you really wanna lose some weight then I would suggest taking it 3 times a day to get the full benefits and that's the recomended dosage on the bottle.  HTH


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 15, 2008)

okay I will try this and get back to you in a week and see what happens.  thanks for posting.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 15, 2008)

Trudy said:


> okay I will try this and get back to you in a week and see what happens. thanks for posting.


 
yeah please come back and post your experience.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah who makes it? I just have the flax oil supplement.


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been taking the Flaxseed oil, but not in combination with the borage or fish oils, I don't even own those two. I haven't lost weight at all and thank God for that. I've actually gained weight, but that's maybe because I've been drinking high protein Boost shakes because I've been trying to gain weight and the protein benefits are even better. I took them 3 times a day; breakfast, lunch and dinner.

As for my hair, I've noticed a lot of growth even though I'm in kinkies. I need to get my fronts redone already and that may be attributed to the high-protein diet I've been on these last two months.

The Flaxseed though, is great for the skin I'll admit, but I don't think everyone loses weight, and if you're concerned, I'd suggest maybe supplementing your diet.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 15, 2008)

Nichi said:


> I've been taking the Flaxseed oil, but not in combination with the borage or fish oils, I don't even own those two. I haven't lost weight at all and thank God for that. I've actually gained weight, but that's maybe because I've been drinking high protein Boost shakes because I've been trying to gain weight and the protein benefits are even better. I took them 3 times a day; breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> As for my hair, I've noticed a lot of growth even though I'm in kinkies. I need to get my fronts redone already and that may be attributed to the high-protein diet I've been on these last two months.
> 
> The Flaxseed though, is great for the skin I'll admit, but I don't think everyone loses weight, and if you're concerned, I'd suggest maybe supplementing your diet.


 
are you taing the capsules, oil or flakes?


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 17, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> are you taing the capsules, oil or flakes?



I'm taking liquid/gel capsules. they're bigger than regular pills and i take them with yogurt because they're those pills you can feel going down...


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 17, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I noticed that I was losing weight and I didn't know why. I'm 6'0" and 160 lbs (I was 170 before I started taking it) I stopped taking the Flax/Fish/Borage capsules because of this. I have to admit, it did wonders for my skin.


 
See ya'll are gonna end up turning me into a supplement junkie. I've started adding the ground flax seeds to my grits and yogurt but the only thing I've noticed is a cleaner colin (to put it nicely). 

I want the weight to fall off of me too. erplexed

***I guess it's back to the vitamin shoppe***


----------



## ChocoKitty (Nov 17, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> See ya'll are gonna end up turning me into a supplement junkie. I've started adding the ground flax seeds to my grits and yogurt but the only thing I've noticed is a cleaner colin (to put it nicely).
> 
> I want the weight to fall off of me too. erplexed
> 
> ***I guess it's back to the vitamin shoppe***


 

Better digestion and a cleaner colon leads to a smaller belly! 

After Thanksgiving , I'm going to start using Flaxseed again. It so simple to do... I don't know why I ever stopped.


----------



## MissRissa (Nov 24, 2008)

ok so im slow, so please dont make fun of me, but is there 1 supplement that has the flax/borage/fish oil or are you all taking 3 supplements at the same time?  i ask because i have alot of trouble swallowing pills/capsules/tablets and so i've been trying to find the liquid version of all my supplements.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay  I used this for all of four days and stopped, I had to give it a rest. I had the runs so bad and at work with no warning, none whatsoever, so I take one pill a day and thats its I will give it a week before i start into two and so on.  But no I did not lose anyweight at all. Not even an ounce.


----------



## mamauv2 (Nov 24, 2008)

ooo girl, NO!


----------



## araceli2418 (Nov 24, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok so im slow, so please dont make fun of me, but is there 1 supplement that has the flax/borage/fish oil or are you all taking 3 supplements at the same time?  i ask because i have alot of trouble swallowing pills/capsules/tablets and so i've been trying to find the liquid version of all my supplements.





I'm also trying to find all 3 in 1.   I also have trouble swallowing pills so I need liquid, too.


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

ChocoKitty said:


> Better digestion and a cleaner colon leads to a smaller belly!
> 
> After Thanksgiving , I'm going to start using Flaxseed again. It so simple to do... I don't know why I ever stopped.


 
Well, I'm all for a smaller belly so I'm hanging in there.

But foolin' with you women, I got all excited and bought the fish, flax seed and borage oil capsules last night. Took my first one this morning... Mind you all I had was a bowl of grits to eat...

I'm with Trudy. None of ya'll told me my stomach was gonna rise up and revolt like some old negro slaves that done had it with Massa and nem! I went not once but TWICE! The second time I thought I had to pee. I didn't know whether I was peeing from the "front", "back" or both!  I've never wished so badly we had showers at work. If so I would have gotten butt nakid rat then and there!

I don't think I'll be doing 2 for a while but if nothing else I'll be my colon is clean as a whistle. Those eruptions were so fierce, I just ate a bag of popcorn, some peanut butter crackers and yogurt for lunch. 

Too scurred to eat real food!


----------



## araceli2418 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, MissRissa, I found a liquid for those of us that can't swallow pills. 

Here's the link:


http://shopping.msn.com/specs/total...me:total-efa-w-fish-oil-8-fluid-ounces-liquid

I'm still searching.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 24, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok so im slow, so please dont make fun of me, but is there 1 supplement that has the flax/borage/fish oil or are you all taking 3 supplements at the same time? i ask because i have alot of trouble swallowing pills/capsules/tablets and so i've been trying to find the liquid version of all my supplements.



MissRissa this is a one pill supplement you take, one pill has a combo oils of fish, flax and borage.  You can find it at walmart Rexell brand, I bought it for $8.  HTH


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 24, 2008)

Trudy said:


> Okay I used this for all of four days and stopped, I had to give it a rest. I had the runs so bad and at work with no warning, none whatsoever, so I take one pill a day and thats its I will give it a week before i start into two and so on. But no I did not lose anyweight at all. Not even an ounce.


 

I wish I did not lose any weight with this supplement because it is really a very good oil combo and the benefits is great for body as well as hair.  And again each one is body is different.


----------



## PhiLee (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, this thread made me laugh out loud.

I've used flax for awhile.  Never noticed any weightloss, though.  I like the way ground flaxseeds taste and keep me full all morning. (I make muffins with it.) I've also taken it as a supplement.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Trudy said:


> okay I am back how do take this three times a day?


 
I would follow the directions on the bottle.



MissRissa said:


> ok so im slow, so please dont make fun of me, but is there 1 supplement that has the flax/borage/fish oil or are you all taking 3 supplements at the same time? i ask because i have alot of trouble swallowing pills/capsules/tablets and so i've been trying to find the liquid version of all my supplements.


 
I take these huge horse pills, I'm doing it for beauty, I hate pills. The ones I have are Spring Valley from wal-mart. They are gel capsules so they feel better going down.

BTW I haven't noticed any unsual digestion/poo problems nor this weight loss. I've been taking these for two weeks now.


----------



## shunta (Nov 24, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Well, I'm all for a smaller belly so I'm hanging in there.
> 
> But foolin' with you women, I got all excited and bought the fish, flax seed and borage oil capsules last night. Took my first one this morning... Mind you all I had was a bowl of grits to eat...
> 
> ...


 
Lol!!!Your post was hilarious!


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Nov 24, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT FOLKS! 


infojunkie said:


> Well, I'm all for a smaller belly so I'm hanging in there.
> 
> But foolin' with you women, I got all excited and bought the fish, flax seed and borage oil capsules last night. Took my first one this morning... Mind you all I had was a bowl of grits to eat...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 24, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Well, I'm all for a smaller belly so I'm hanging in there.
> 
> But foolin' with you women, I got all excited and bought the fish, flax seed and borage oil capsules last night. Took my first one this morning... Mind you all I had was a bowl of grits to eat...
> 
> ...


 
You truly did got the loudest laugh out of me, I swear I had tears in my eyes from laughing.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Nov 24, 2008)

That was great!  I can't stop laughing, and somehow I have the visual of the entire ordeal!  Here I am thinking we're on to something, not I don't know if it's worth it.  Do I need to take off from work the first week I start? Girl you are too funny!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 25, 2008)

For some reason I want this, I already take Flaxseed pills. I could use something that makes me lose weight too.


----------



## ebaby (Nov 25, 2008)

I picked up the DG brand for $3.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Nov 27, 2008)

OK yall.  I purchased the Rexall Fish, Flax Borage Oil yesterday at Wal-Mart.  I took two gelcaps in the am and two yesterday evening.  I was also on a road trip to a funeral and I ate all kinds of crap yesterday. I got up this morning and took two.  WELL, WELL WELL!!  With all that eating on the road I have lost 3 pounds!  OMG!  I only had diarhea once this morning.  Not really bad, just a little.  I think yall are on to something.  And I can't wait for the shiny hair!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm starting this today. I'm hoping this will help me get over my mid belly hump.


----------



## shunta (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be picking this up for sure.  Maybe I can drop these 10 lbs I've been trying to lose for the last year.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Nov 27, 2008)

For those of you using the product already, how long does it take to show a difference in your hair?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't had any digestion problems since I've been using these suppliments. Too much flaxseed makes my face VERY oily.


----------



## MissRissa (Nov 27, 2008)

lol ok i just had one of the best laughs in days.  good gracious im still giggling.  out loud mind you.  i just got "what the hell are you laughing at".  

aight i'm gonna try them, but i think ill wait till the weekend and i can be stuck in the house, cause im really not trying to be pooping on myself at work. if they're capsules, cant i just open them and take them?

ETA: nevermind, i see the link from araceli


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 2, 2008)

thebraudgroup said:


> OK yall.  I purchased the Rexall Fish, Flax Borage Oil yesterday at Wal-Mart.  I took two gelcaps in the am and two yesterday evening.  I was also on a road trip to a funeral and I ate all kinds of crap yesterday. I got up this morning and took two.  WELL, WELL WELL!!  With all that eating on the road I have lost 3 pounds!  OMG!  I only had diarhea once this morning.  Not really bad, just a little.  I think yall are on to something.  And I can't wait for the shiny hair!  Thanks for the heads up!




I just bought some of these from Wal-Mart today.  I also got some CLA to take in combination with it.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 2, 2008)

I promise imma get this tomorow...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 2, 2008)

got to try this combo


----------



## queen928 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just purchased mine tonight. I have quite a few pounds to drop and am not worrying about losing the booty cause I dont have much anyway.


----------



## Maxitonia (Dec 4, 2008)

wow!  I had no idea this thread would get that long.  Anyway ladies I just wanted to let you know that I found the same supplement borage/flax/fish oil at Dollar General store 30 caps for $3 only. you might wanna check there if you are looking to buy more of this supplement.  Please keep posting your results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

I use straight flax oil in my morning shake and I do fish oil at night... I am as tight as I want  to be too and my skin cleared right up.... I don't know what else it's doing for me but I use it and flax seeds daily.

Oh, yes I forgot I take CLA also...I swear by that stuff!


----------



## Faith (Dec 4, 2008)

What's CLA?


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 4, 2008)

Faith said:


> What's CLA?


Do tell.

Also, Walgreen's sells the triple threat too and sometimes runs them at BOGO free.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Faith said:


> What's CLA?



From BodyBuilding.com 
(I would add you definately have to be doing cardio and a some weight training for this to be effective for wieght loss. If you are working out and need a weight loss boost, this is it! PM me for recommended doseage and low prices) I'm happy to find it has a host of other health benefits along with weight loss.

<<Conjugated Linoleic Acid is a slightly altered form of linoleic acid (LA), an omega-6 fatty acid important to human health. Omega-6 fatty acids are derived from the foods we eat primarily from meat and dairy products [13]. Therefore, CLA is primarily found in meat and diary products. 
Scientific interest in CLA was first stimulated in 1988 when a University of Wisconsin researcher discovered its cancer-fighting properties in a study of rats fed fried hamburger [8]. CLA cannot be produced by the human body, but it can be obtained through foods such as whole milk, butter, beef, and lamb. 

Conjugated linoleic acid (CLA) is a potent anti-oxidant, anti-carcinogen, and anti-catabolite, as well as a powerful immune system enhancer [1]. Some of the common accolades of CLA are assistance in fat burning, building and retention of lean muscle, and is a cancer fighter. 
*Some of the most known suggested benefits of CLA supplementation include:* 

*Increased metabolic rate* -- This would obviously be a positive benefit for any type of athlete that is trying to lose weight and improve body composition. 
*Enhanced muscle growth* -- Muscle burns fat, which also contributes to increased metabolism, which is useful in weight loss and management. 
*Lowers cholesterol and triglycerides* -- Since many people these days have elevated cholesterol and triglyceride levels, even with treatment, this benefit can have an impact on any person who has high cholesterol. 
*Lowers insulin resistance* -- Lowering insulin resistance has been shown to help prevent adult-onset diabetes and make it easier to control weight. 
*Reduces food-induced allergic reactions* -- Since food allergies can be at play when weight loss becomes difficult, this can be of help. 
*Enhances immune system* - With the variety of bacteria and poor immune systems in contemporary society, enhancing the immune system's ability to function properly is a positive benefit to all.
CLA supplementation was also shown to improve the lean mass to body fat ratio, decreasing fat deposition, especially on the abdomen, and enhancing muscle growth. CLA achieves this reaction by it reduces body fat by enhancing insulin sensitivity so that fatty acids and glucose can pass through muscle cell membranes and away from fat tissue [2]. This results in an improved muscle to fat ratio. 

Compelling evidence also indicates that CLA can promote youthful metabolic function and reduce body fat. The unique mechanism by which this fatty acid protects against disease makes it an important addition to any supplement program. 

Contemporary American society is one that is arguably different than previous generations. Contemporary Americans are generally deficient in consumption of CLA, which is mostly due to the changes that have occurred in the practices of feeding cattle. Since CLA comes primarily from meat and dairy products, changes in the feeding habits of cattle would have a great impact on CLA, which have led to a decline in the content of CLA in meat and dairy products. 

For optimal CLA production, cows need to graze on grass rather than be artificially fattened in feed lots [19]. Studies and research findings have shown that the meat form grass-fed cows contain up to four times as much CLA as their non-grass-fed counterparts [15]. Today's dairy products have only about one third of the CLA content they used to have before 1960 [15]. 

As any person walking down the street in America can see, we have an obesity epidemic in this country. Now I am not saying that CLA is America's savior for fighting obesity but American's deficiency in CLA could have an influence. Several animal studies showed that adding CLA to the diet resulted in leaner, more muscular bodies. One 1996 study, for instance, showed as much as 58% lower body fat in CLA-supplemented mice [6]. 

As mentioned earlier, CLA is a component of red meat that has been shown to prevent cancer. The FDA has also published research attesting to the anti-cancer properties of CLA [12]. CLA is used by body builders to drive glucose into muscle cells to produce anabolic effects. Dieters can use this same sugar burning mechanism to prevent serum glucose from turning into body fat. The new CLA oil is about 50% stronger in the cis-9, trans-11, isomer, which is considered the best by scientists [2]. 

CLA is also chemically related to linoleic acid, but appears to have opposite effects in certain important areas. For instance, linoleic acid stimulates fat formation, which is commonly known as lipogenesis, in adipose tissue, while research suggests that CLA inhibits fat formation. Another difference lies in tumor formation; linoleic acid tends to promote tumor growth, while research suggests that CLA is a great inhibitor of tumor development. 
 Finally another difference lies in that linoleic acid makes cholesterol more susceptible to oxidation, while CLA makes cholesterol more stable [7]. Due to the enormous impact that fatty acids have on our physiology, an excess of linoleic acid combined with a deficiency of CLA could have far-reaching effects on health and longevity.


----------



## MissRissa (Dec 5, 2008)

dang blast it!!!! i just got my package in the mail of my liquid vitamins and the flax/borage/fish, and i forgot to order the CLA.   

anywho, im gonna try the flax/borage/fish tonight and see what happens.  i had to wait till the weekend in case i get liquid poopies syndrome.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Those of you getting the "plops" should make sure you are getting enough fiber in your diet... I have never ever had that reaction due to taking fish and or flax /  CLA - -


----------



## thebraudgroup (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've been constant, but no liquid.  VERY constant though!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive been taking this for the week, my skin is softer and seems to be slowly clearing up.

ETA: no weight change though


----------



## VirtuousGal (Dec 23, 2008)

bump, bump, bump it up


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2008)

I did get mines havent started taking it...


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting mine tomorrow. I'm already using ground flax seed in most of my foods. I could use a weight loss boost.


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 23, 2008)

I was sold Sprouted Flax Powder a few weeks back to supplement Iron in my diet.  Didn;t know about the other benefits.  Will start taking it asap.  Thanks girls.


----------



## KrimsonKween (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay why did I just ifnd this thread today.  Well I started taking the Omega 3,6,9 supplements for women health (bought at the health food store) well I was 180 and in 3 months I am 172.  I am 5'10 and I loved my weight because I had a nice figure and it took me a long time to gain that weight.

Well my boota started waving in the wind to me.  I found out the combonations in the supplements helps you lose the fat and it also causes you not to have that taste for fatty foods.  I kid you not when I would smell a burger or greasy food I did not want it.  Now I stopped taking them becasue of the weight loss.  I am hoping to pick back up the weight but the good thing is stomach is so slim. :reddancer:


----------



## Maxitonia (Dec 23, 2008)

KrimsonKween said:


> Okay why did I just ifnd this thread today. Well I started taking the Omega 3,6,9 supplements for women health (bought at the health food store) well I was 180 and in 3 months I am 172. I am 5'10 and I loved my weight because I had a nice figure and it took me a long time to gain that weight.
> 
> Well my boota started waving in the wind to me. I found out the combonations in the supplements helps you lose the fat and it also causes you not to have that taste for fatty foods. I kid you not when I would smell a burger or greasy food I did not want it. Now I stopped taking them becasue of the weight loss. I am hoping to pick back up the weight but the good thing is stomach is so slim. :reddancer:


 
that's why I stopped taking it, literally the 3rd day I lost 2 pounds and I did not do anything different to my diet.


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been taking the omega 3,6,9..which has Borage, Flax, Fish, AND evening primrose oil and I have lost 15 lbs since this time last month. I have adjusted my eating habits too though..I have been eating more "clean" by cutting out the junk food and starches about 95% of the time. My skin is super clear too. I love it..


ETA: I noticed most of the weight loss in my abdominal area..which is where I need to lose anyway!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys talking about loosing the weight need to hush...

Just wait until you get in your mid 40's, you'll be drinking the oils praying to loose weight


----------



## ebaby (Dec 23, 2008)

I took the combo all last week.  I lost about 9-10lbs in a week, nothing but the truth.  Also, a pair of pants that would not fit 2 weeks before were falling off of me on Friday.  I did change my eating habits a little and walked for 20 minutes.


----------



## PreteeBella (Dec 29, 2008)

Ladies for those of you who are experiencing the weight loss are you taking the rexall + CLA? I have been taking the rexall for a week now and I haven't noticed ANYTHING! No weight loss, no clear skin, no sprints to the bathroom, NOTHING! What's wrong with me!!!!? erplexed


----------



## newflowers (Dec 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You guys talking about loosing the weight need to hush...
> 
> Just wait until you get in your mid 40's, you'll be drinking the oils praying to loose weight


 
Truer words were never spoke - just you wait!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Dec 29, 2008)

PreteeBella said:


> Ladies for those of you who are experiencing the weight loss are you taking the rexall + CLA? I have been taking the rexall for a week now and I haven't noticed ANYTHING! No weight loss, no clear skin, no sprints to the bathroom, NOTHING! What's wrong with me!!!!? erplexed


 I'm taking the Natrol brand from walmart and I saw about a four pound weight loss after a month of taking them and I wasn't even consistent with taking hem, but I know now that's where the weight loss came from.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 29, 2008)

Ladies, how much are you taking, and how often?  I need this soo badly right now.


----------



## PreteeBella (Dec 29, 2008)

sanserity30 said:


> I'm taking the Natrol brand from walmart and I saw about a four pound weight loss after a month of taking them and I wasn't even consistent with taking hem, but I know now that's where the weight loss came from.



Thank you Sanserity, maybe I am looking for results too soon! I will see what the deal is in a month or so!


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (Dec 29, 2008)

ebaby said:


> I took the combo all last week.  I lost about 9-10lbs in a week, nothing but the truth.  Also, a pair of pants that would not fit 2 weeks before were falling off of me on Friday.  I did change my eating habits a little and walked for 20 minutes.



wow did you keep taking them? i def need to drop some weight but that seems so fast


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 29, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ladies, how much are you taking, and how often?  I need this soo badly right now.



I take them 3 times a day..They are 1000 mg each.


----------



## ebaby (Dec 29, 2008)

I lose weight and gain weight fast.  I've been really lazy over the holidays.


----------



## SmartyPants (Dec 29, 2008)

The Omega 3-6-9 combo is supposed to help with weight loss.


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (Jan 21, 2009)

well it does work ive been on it for a week and lost 4 lbs


----------



## caramelma (Jan 21, 2009)

ilovemy3bhairdoyou said:


> well it does work ive been on it for a week and lost 4 lbs


 How many did you take and how many times a day did you take it?


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (Jan 30, 2009)

2 a day and 4lbs in a week


----------



## Maxitonia (Mar 16, 2009)

bumping........ just checking on everyone's results.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jun 6, 2009)

Any updates? Bumping. I just purchased this oil from GNC today. I am ready to see what happens


----------



## YoungWavey (Jul 22, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2011)

Why is this in the hair forum? Confused


----------



## YoungWavey (Jul 22, 2011)

No wonder it didn't pop up in the health forum lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2011)

YoungWavey said:


> No wonder it didn't pop up in the health forum lol


 
Maybe they can move it for you. With all of the replies you would think it would be there already.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 22, 2011)

This is great information all around for hair & weight loss, thanks OP.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 22, 2011)

I plan to get these tomorrow to take in conjunction with my workout & eating regimen.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 26, 2011)

i am going to try.  bumping...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 16, 2011)

Any updates? Bumping...just started on these...


----------



## gn1g (Sep 7, 2012)

Is anyone still taking the oil pills?  Does it promote facial hair growth.

I'm going to start this again, in the pass it had me running to the ladies room.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 7, 2012)

I take ground flaxseed. My appetite has been curbed quite a bit. And it keeps me regular.


----------



## beep (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Is there a supplement that has all these supplements that you are all mentioning (borage/fish oil/ flax seed)? If not, can someone post brand, dosage and how often to take? I am interested in trying this. 

Thank you.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 8, 2012)

The Skinnygirl Daily Weight and Management has a blend of CLA, Grapefruit Oil, Flaxseed Oil, and B12.  I liked these and they did work but I found them on clearance at Walmart for $9.00 and refuse to pay $40.00 for them elsewhere.  I'm trying to find  something that has a blend of these ingredients but no luck yet.  I may just go back to coconut oil.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 8, 2012)

beep, You can find it listed as fish, flax and borage oils or it is commonly sold as omega 3-6-9 blend. I have seen at Walmart, Walgreens, etc.


----------



## beep (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Ladies. Going to try that.


----------



## beep (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Reeko and GorgeousHair. Will definitely check it out. Hope I lose weight like some of the people here.


----------

